
How to create a sales process - SteliE
http://pandodaily.com/2013/02/06/how-to-create-a-sales-process/
======
Moe510
Great article. I especially liked the advice given in step 7. Too many
companies out there who grow comfortable with methods that work "well enough."

------
mjward
When is it too early to start talking to customers? I have a product still in
dev but need more user feedback?

~~~
nsoun
I'd say it's generally never too early, it all depends on how you frame
things.

You can get some good early feedback and validation on what you're working on
and trying to solve and then also try to bring them in as an early adopter
once you have something ready to market.

------
wallerj77
good ideas here - any tips on a good tool to track all this - I checked out
salesforce & zoho - but they seem overly complicated for what I'm doing

~~~
eande
highrisehq

~~~
nickpersico
close.io

------
gregd9288
good advice, but there should be section about keep following up!

